# Another GT-R vs. 911T test



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

And once more the GT-R wins:
Nissan GT-R und Porsche 911 Turbo | Test | auto motor und sport

This time it is Auto Motor und Sport that compare and find how good the GT-R is. They rate the GT-R to 493 of 650 points and 465/650 for the 911T.

I've not seen the Porsche loose that much to any other car before in that magazine. Given that the 911T is a german car at its best just show what an amazing car the GT-R is. AM&S point out that the GT-R is a little steril and not that emotional to drive but it towers above the 911T when it comes to road handling and competence on the track. Plus it is a car for everyday as well.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

This is just too much, hardly a day goes by without Porsche being beaten by the GT-R. It cannot be right that a more expensive lighter car could loose? Porsche must be supplying modified cars on non standard tyres. 


Rich


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, i think Porsche send out their press cars detuned, with off road suspension settings and snow tyres these days, i think they carry success ballast as well :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

LMAO @ xxx/650 points! Only the Germans...


----------

